# A new Job!



## Naiwen (May 4, 2021)

I have accepted a modelling job offer at crescentreasures.com. No nude photos, I work my own schedule and it's on commissions. It's a UK based online jewelry shop. No sex involved either as I have done all the steps you guys have suggested. Just pure modelling. I've just started today and have sold 1st piece of 14K gold necklace! So happy to be making my OWN money. Come and check us out ok ladies and gents? `https://crescentreasures.com/collections/necklaces2/?sort_by=price-descending']https://crescentreasures.com/collections/necklaces2/?sort_by=price-descending`


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

That’s great, congratulations @Naiwen I wish you the best of luck with this job.


----------



## willowtigger (May 4, 2021)

Congratulations, Naiwen


----------



## Naiwen (May 4, 2021)

willowtigger said:


> Congratulations, Naiwen


Why don't you go and check us out? You might find some nice jewelry pieces you like there.


----------



## Naiwen (May 4, 2021)

Nvm, I've stopped working, as it's too stressful for me personally.


----------



## Foxy (May 4, 2021)

You have to do whatever makes you happy and  is comfortable for you.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 5, 2021)

That’s okay Naiwen, no need to add stress to your life.


----------



## lavalamp (May 5, 2021)

Just do what is best for you @Naiwen and look after yourself.


----------



## mist (May 5, 2021)

I want a job as a chicken breast taste tester 😂


----------



## Pig Hip (May 5, 2021)

Naiwen said:


> Nvm, I've stopped working, as it's too stressful for me personally.


I did this. Twice. When a job doesn't feel right it's better to jet from it sooner rather than later.


----------

